# Stream & Download Problems



## bellbm (Dec 16, 2003)

i have a standalone stream with a basic Roamio, and have been happily downloading and streaming shows to my ipad.

Typically, I would select a few shows to download to my ipad before going to bed,and all shows would be transferred over when I wake up.

I tried this Wednesday night - selecting about 8 hours worth of shows to transfer, and when I woke up (5 hours), only about 2 hours had transferred.

Now, when I am using OOH downloads, the show will start downloading, but after a few minutes, the screen flips from the "On my Ipad" tab to "on my DVR", and the download pauses.
I flip back, restart, and same thing.

Any idea what is happening?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

OOH downloads were broken in previous iOS App release. Make sure you update to latest iOS App version since there was an update a couple of days ago. You will still see "Reconnecting..." message every 5 minutes and the tab switching, but the download now continues instead of being interrupted.


----------



## bellbm (Dec 16, 2003)

Got it to finally download an entire show OOH, but when i go to play it back, it plays for one minute, and then stops.
This is very frustrating and quite the fail on tivo's part


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

bellbm said:


> Got it to finally download an entire show OOH, but when i go to play it back, it plays for one minute, and then stops.
> This is very frustrating and quite the fail on tivo's part


 What quality level was the download? I've had trouble with "Basic" quality downloads freezing during playback so no longer use that quality level for downloads.


----------

